# Network Bridging not functioning

## JeffDude

Hi, I have booted a Qemu/KVM VM using virt-manager, but I am having some internet connection issues. I would like my VM to have internet and a seperate IP from the host machine.

I setup a network bridge following: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_bridge, and initialized the VM using virt-manager pointing towards the br0 interface I setup. Now my VM seems to have an IP but still is not conected to the internet. Here is the output of ifconfig:

```

livecd init.d # ifconfig

enp0s3: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST<RUNNING<MULTICAST> mtu 1500

              inet 169.254.179.39 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255

              inet6 fe80::5054::ff:fe77:432f  prefixlen 64 scopeid  0x20<link>

              ether 52:54:00:77:43:2f txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

              RX packets 51  bytes 12658 (12.3 KiB)

              RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

              TX packets 54 bytes 14453 (14.1 KiB)

              TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK<RUNNING> mtu 65536

              inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

              net6  ::1  prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>

              loop txqueuelen 0 (Local Loopback)

              RX packets 22 bytes 1516  (1.4 KiB)

              RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

              TX packets 22 bytes 1516 (1.4 KiB)

              TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

```

Though this VM has an IP, it does not seem to be an external IP, which I need for my purposes. Thanks for any advice you can offer!

----------

## TobiSGD

The IP your VM has is a link-local address: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apipa

This usually means that your VM has not gotten an IP from a DHCP server and has no static IP set up. If you don't run an DHCP server in your network (often times this function is provided by DSL-routers in home networks) then you have to set up a static IP.

----------

